# pneumatic automatic drop panel



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Anybody see or have a DIY instructions for a automatic pneumatic drop panel?


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

No, but wouldn't you have to be careful when it closes back up ? Someone may have a body part in the opening ?


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Use flow controls to moderate the pressure when closing. I've had drop panels in my columns for years and control the pressure so even if someone sticks a hand in, there is no injury.

Sorry, no tutorial, I just kinda cobbled them together years ago.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

David, i was thinking about that, but then as Slanks said figured using the flow controls to make it go up slow. I would like to put a head on a slider rail that would slide out about 5 inches and then slide back in and then panel closes.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, limiting the force would be essential I think. You'll still need enough to pull/push the panel back up though. Sounds like a cool project.


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

You could use either an IR sensor or an ultra sonic sensor hidden on the inside to detect any abnormalities (limbs) in the way and have it delay till the abnormalities are gone


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I have used the flow control valves to limit the force/time to return in the home location. I also do groups through my yard so I have it setup to retract 1 minute after it is triggered.
Dave


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

I use drawer sliders for my panels.
Makes the movement smoother while also providing somewhat of a track to keep the panel straight.
I don't have a schematic for you, but you can get both movements(the panel and the head) to work off one cylinder.
I've done something similar.
-Robert


----------

